

Ask HN: Is anyone else sick of reCAPTCHA? - sidwyn

So they're meant to distinguish humans from computers. But 30-40% of the time, the text is unreadable. Or are we just turning into computers?
======
Khao
I've never really had a problem with reCAPTCHA, I think it's one of the best
out there (I hate websites with home-made text captchas that are crazy
impossible to read). Also, there's a nice "refresh" button right next to it if
you find it too hard to read.

------
thewordpainter
i thought one of the best startups i came across last year was Solve Media.
that's an enormous problem you're referencing, and not only did their startup
solve the problem, but they also created value for brands by advertising
within the password boxes

check out the venturebeat writeup from last year:
[http://venturebeat.com/2010/09/20/the-latest-ad-frontier-
sol...](http://venturebeat.com/2010/09/20/the-latest-ad-frontier-solve-media-
lets-you-advertise-on-authentication-tests/)

they also put together a great youtube overview:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-dZvZasg0o>

it's one of those ideas you come across every so often that just makes too
much sense. i'd bet they'll have their fair share of competitors soon enough.

~~~
ig1
It won't work. With a finite number of ads you can just store all the answers
in a database. Captchas only work because they can be generated on the fly and
don't need to be re-used.

Reusing a captcha is like reusing a one-time pad or a condom. Just asking to
be broken.

------
frobozz
Part of the point of reCAPTCHA is to crowdsource the digitisation of printed
content that conventional OCR couldn't manage.

This is why you occasionally end up with strange things like fractions and
foreign characters, that you don't know how to input.

Use the refresh if you can't read it.

------
hardik988
I may be mistaken, but I've found reCAPTCHA to be often forgiving, sometimes
the words are just not clear, and I just type what I think it is. I don't
remember ever being incorrect on the reCAPTCHA.

~~~
frobozz
reCAPTCHA only knows what one of the words should be, so you only have to get
one of the two words right. The other word is being transcribed by
crowdsourcing.

~~~
aDemoUzer
what he said.

------
JonnieCache
I also would say it is the best one out there. It is easily readable most
often for me, and the 'generate new captcha' button responds instantaneously
anyway.

